
Facebook Hacker Cup (Qualification Round 6-9 January) - WildUtah
https://www.facebook.com/hackercup/
======
WildUtah
The qualification round is easy and any programmer should be able to solve one
of the first two problems. There is no time limit except for the three day
running time of the round. Any correct solution for any of the three problems
qualifies for the first timed round of play.

Then the problems start to get challenging.

You can even write your solutions in any language you like. Or experiment with
something new.

So come on over to the Hacker Cup and let's have a fun time programming.

